# A cat poem about de-stressing



## Chrysalis (Oct 10, 2009)

As I may have mentioned before, I recently moved to California with my boyfriend and two cats (we acquired Moxie soon after). It was a really hard move on all of us and we faced a lot of really terrible situations in a row that financially and emotionally devastated us. In all that, we have been trying to focus on our arts and I started writing poetry again. 

Here is a piece I wrote to feel better about the chaos surrounding us.

"The Kind of Quiet We Need" (Oct. 18)

I like the world when it is quiet and soft
When kittens rumble, purring like a tiny dryer full of blankets and sheets
But softer, on the outside
Fur all fluffed up and primed for licking and napping
On the sheets, 300-count, so extra slippery beneath us
We could stay in bed all day like this. 

Outside the drone of cars tries hard 
To outshout the surf, content to crash against the shore
Over and over again, sometimes angrily and with much mist
But mostly lazily under the setting sun
It’s been foggy here at night

Cool and comfortable, so we just stay
Inside, where the humming of the refrigerator
And the chatter of the people next door
Is quiet enough that we can melt 
Into the furniture
Covered with cat hair and kittens
And rest.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Who has more comfort than one covered in fur and purring :wink:


----------

